# Meet The Gang (Update: new member with pics) :)



## BekahBear

well i guess i'll start with the boys. 

this is Waffles. i rescued him and his sister Marshmallow from a feeder store a couple months ago. there are multiple feeder stores in town that specialize in reptiles and breed rats in the back for the sole purpose of selling them as food for snakes. i stop by these places from time to time to look at all the exotics and to rescue a few lucky rats.


this is Ratchet. me and my my boyfriend got him from Petsmart. hes such a sweety but after the Ringworm he brought with him we will NEVER buy a live animal from there again.



this is BigGuy. i rescued him and his sister CoaCoa from a feeder store a while ago. they had been taken away from mom and put into a seperate tank to be sold as food and they didn't even have their eyes open yet. i fell in love with them so i took them home and hand raised them. 


and this is Buddy. a friend of mine had an accidental litter a and i adopted him from her.



Now Onto The Girls
Waffles sister, Marshmallow. 


BigGuys sister, CoaCoa. she had an accidental litter not all that long ago. we went out of town for a few days and the person who took care of them for us let her come into contact with the boys. good news is the babies are doing great and so is she.



this is Spot. i got her and Oreo on the same day. i stopped at a little hole-in-the-wall pet shop to get some more aspen bedding (they sell it A LOT cheaper than the other stores in town) and i saw these two girls curled up together looking scared to death in a rat tank labeled feeders so i brought them home.



and heres Oreo



let me know what you think of my little guys.


----------



## dragonegg

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

All absolutely adorable, but Coacoa is to die for! What a cute face and I love the markings! Wish I had one of her babies...


----------



## twitch

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

i'm in awe of how adorable marshmellow and waffles are. i love blues, and blazes and omg! CUTE!


----------



## madeittothemoon

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

I agree with Twitch... too cute!


----------



## crapola

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

they are all absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Phobie

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

Lovely ratties! Good to hear you rescue


----------



## Berks

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

wow you have some beautiful furkids


----------



## nepenthes

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

I love Buddy or spot, the white rat with the cool blue nose!


----------



## rattieluver

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

I'm so glad to hear that you save little guys from the feeder tanks!  I have always wanted too but was worried that they would be sick.


----------



## BekahBear

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

i feel so bad for some of the rats i see in the feeder tanks. i cant help but bring a couple home every now and then. and yeah some of them do come with health issues but usually nothing too serious. if anything they usually just have a slight RI or some sneezing. so far no one has had anything that some antibiotics and TLC can't fix


----------



## miloandroxie

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

They are all so adorable. I'd rescue some feeders, but I'd more more afraid that I'd take one look and want to take them all home and be sad that some would be left behind.


----------



## LittleL

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

there all so sweet... love waffles and his sis, gorgeous markings on them...


----------



## Squeak

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

They are all too cute.  

They are lucky rats, being rescued as pets and not food!


----------



## kaylaface

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

Oh wow such pretty ratties!


----------



## Duckling

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

Waffles is just beautiful! He reminds me so much of my first gerbil, Danny, that it's almost hard to look at him...


----------



## miloandroxie

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

What exactly are Waffles's markings? I can't figure it out. Maybe extremely mismarked Berkshire? *shrug*


----------



## Duckling

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

D= I'm curious about that too. We called those sorts of markings 'pied' in gerbil-land, but I'm not sure if the term would be correct for rats...


----------



## miloandroxie

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

I also love Waffle's color. Like a slate blue. I'm surprised a rat like that would be in a feeder tank. To think such a beauty could have been snake chow! *gasp*


----------



## BekahBear

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

i'm not sure what his color/pattern would be called either. and yeah, when i saw him and his sister in the feeder bin i was really surprised. i had never seen rats that look like them before. i know this perticular feeder store breeds their own rats in the back, so most of them look prettymuch the same. i had seen a blaze faced rat in there once before though..a while ago. he was black. but he was really sick and i doubt he made it through the night. i didn't take him because i knew chances were he wouldn't make it and i didn't want to risk getting my little guys at home sick.  i'm just happy i was able to save Waffles and Marshmallow. on top of having unique markings they are the sweetest little guys you could imagine.  its sad knowing what's going to happen to the ones i can't take and it makes it hard to go to these places, but i know that saving some is better than none at all.


----------



## miloandroxie

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

That's a good philosophy. I wouldn't even test myself by walking into a specialty store because I'd probably buy 4 or 5 and end up crying about the one's I couldn't. I'm just emotional like that, though.


----------



## Screechy

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

Your ratties are GORGEOUS!! -so jealous-


----------



## dragonegg

*Re: Meet The Gang ~lots o' pics~ *

I like big guy. he looks sleepy. I think I meant Marshmallow is my favorite, not Coacoa. In any case, the gray and white one.


----------



## BekahBear

*Re: Meet The Gang (Update: new member..with pics *

my mischief of rats has a new member as of yesterday envening. He, along with most of my rats, was rescued from a feeder store. on my way home yesterday i had to pass one of the feeder stores in town. i don't know why but something made me want to go inside even though i was late for dinner. well immidiately one of the rats cought my eye. hes rather big and was in the jumbo bin. usually the bigger guys are pretty aggressive since they are adults and have never really had human contact but i could tell from the look in this guys eyes that all he wanted was some attention. i asked if i could get him out real quick to hold him and the guy just said "whatever, just don't blame me when you get bit. those big ones are Mean!" well i got him out and its obvious he must have been someones pet before he ended up as a feeder. he curled up in my arms and and closed his eyes with pleasure when i rubbed his head. needless to say i took him home. hes not really anything special to look at, but he has one of the best personalities ive ever had in a rat. hes just a big squishy lap rat, hence his new name..Squishy. its a very fitting name for the little guy because it sums up his personality in a nutshell. once his quaranteen is over i'm sure he will get along great with my others. well here are a couple pics i got of him today. let me know what you think. i put a pringles can next to him in one of them for size comparison.


----------



## CaptainFlow

What a sweet looking guy. 

And can I say GIANT? Holy cow.


----------



## Screechy

not much to look at you say? He's quite the handsome ratty to me! And quite HUGE too^________^ love him! Squishy is a GREAT name btw


----------



## BekahBear

Squishy is sooo sweet. he got so excited when i went to get him out today. i have never had a rat that was so friendly from the start. i cant wait to see how affectionate he'll be in another month or so.  i'm so happy i went inside the feeder store the other day. its horrible to think about what would have become of this big guy if i didn't get him. he was definately someone's pet at one point. he's even litter trained..i put a litter box in his cage for him today and he immediately went over and used it like a pro.  i wonder what happened to make him end up in a feeder store?


----------



## Messerschmitt

Wow Squishy is a big manrat! He's huge compared to that pringles can!
Where are those feeder stores BTW? I don't think I've ever seen one, unless you mean petco of course.
(I lives in AZ too, that's why I was curious)


----------



## BekahBear

i'm in tucson and pretty much any hole-in-the-wall pet shop you come across will have a section for feeders. there are also a few places in town that specialise in reptiles and their food, they all breed their feeders in the back. i looked them all up online and in the phone book a while ago because you can usually get much better deals on supplies there than at a petsmart or petco. i feel so bad for the rats though. i started to buy supplies from these places because if you know where to look you can get things for half the price you would pay at the bigger stores..so with going there every couple weeks it was only a matter of time before i started to rescue a few ratties every now and then. its hard knowing i have to leave some behind but every life i do save is special.


----------



## Emster

Wow, he is one lovely looking boy!

The second picture of him is so cute, he looks like he's smiling and so happy that his intended destiny wasn't fulfilled


----------

